# one nipple leaking?!!! WORRIED



## Miaa

I hope that this is a silly question.

I'm almost 30 weeks and woke up to some dried up white near one nipple and so I squezed it and some white came out! 
Is this normal at 30 weeks- google seems to say yes, but really worried as the other one is doing nothing at all :(

Anyone else experienced this or knows about it?

BIG thanks in advance !


----------



## CatherineK

Totally normal. Each breast has its own personality 
Take this from someone who breastfed for 3 yrs plus!
I have one side that always leaked when I my son was young, and one that never did. But they both worked just fine. 
I actually never started leaking before I had my first son, but its totally normal either way.
I am almost 30 weeks myself, but since I still bf my son once in a while, and have never dried up, I can't say if I would or wouldn't have been leaking now. But I do know that whether you leak or not has no impact on breastfeeding success


----------



## Wagamamma

I have leakage from just the one boob also.... Didnt think there was anything strange about it:shrug:
Mine strated between 26/27 weeks :flower:


----------



## torch2010

my left one has been leaking since 20 weeks, I am now 33+ weeks and only now is my right one catching up. Perfectly normal =)


----------



## Miaa

Thank you so much! I am feeling better already!


----------



## T8ty

I love the comment each breast has its own personality :)


----------



## Miaa

me too - lol! and its so very right each breast does have its own personality! 
Strangely its the smaller one that is leaking! 
Big thanks ladies :)


----------



## charxxx

Definatly not anything to worry about! :)

Like the other ladies have said- everyones breasts are different and some leak during pregnancy, some dont.

Mine did a couple of weeks before I had my daughter and I noticed it more with one breast. This time round they have been leaking since about 20 weeks, And for a while it was only my left breast but now its both!

Ohhh the joys! :haha: xx


----------



## Ouverture

My left one leaked once a day last week, nothing from the right! 

They are definitely both different - and nothing to worry about hun :) Just means your body is gearing up to feed LO!


----------



## Destiny08

I'm at 36 +6 weeks now, and I still have 1 that leaks more than the other lol. the right one leaks, left one doesnt! but if i squeeze either one it does! so sounds perfectly normal to me!


----------

